# Mce2005



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello,

I still run media Centre Edition 2005 on my XP box which interfaces with the TV.

When I fast forward through ads, then click play again, often the video frames jerk like slow motion, even though sound is normal.

I have to reverse, pause, forward then play again to get back to normal.

Box is P4 with 1.25 GB, only used for TV, music, pictures.

Any ideas
?:4-dontkno


----------

